# World of Warcraft: welche Charakterklasse spielen Sie?



## Administrator (10. Februar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Teslatier (10. Februar 2005)

[x] World of Warcraft interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## Judeaux (10. Februar 2005)

Druide


----------



## Xyr0n (10. Februar 2005)

keins ,da es zu teuer is


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Februar 2005)

Teslatier am 10.02.2005 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] World of Warcraft interessiert mich nicht.


Dito.


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (10. Februar 2005)

Mhh is sag besser nix dazu

und zum Thema Preis...das ist einfach eine absolut lächerliche Behauptung das es zu teuer ist. Man bedenke..das Spiel wird immer wieder erneuert werden und neuen Spieleinhalte dazu kommen Addons etc und welches spiel bietet so einen langen Spielspaß durch so etwas? keines. und dann zu behaupten das 12€ im Monat zu viel sind, dafür das man eigentlich kein anderen Spiel mehr brauch, ist das einfach nur hirntot.


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2005)

[X] Druide			
[X] Jäger		
[X] Schurke	
[X] Priester	
[X] Magier	
[X] Hexenmeister
[X] Krieger

Mehrfachnennungen r00len.  

Ausprobieren werde ich die obengenannten auf jeden Fall. Wobei ich dann bleiben werde, wird die Zeit zeigen ...


----------



## Vash_X (10. Februar 2005)

Hab' in der Beta nen Magier hochgelevelt und einen Paladin getestet. Werde wohl mit dem Paladin anfangen. ^^


----------



## TodesWiggle (10. Februar 2005)

[x] Mage

Wollte erst Schamy nehmen aber davon gibts so endlos viele, is genau son noobie char und imba wie der Pala


----------



## Balthamel (10. Februar 2005)

In der Beta war es ein Menschen Krieger. Jetzt kommt ein Nachtelfen Druide dran.


----------



## Millenium (10. Februar 2005)

Natürlich Jäger, was wäre ich ohne mein Pet   

Grüsse


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (10. Februar 2005)

TodesWiggle am 10.02.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Mage
> 
> Wollte erst Schamy nehmen aber davon gibts so endlos viele, is genau son noobie char und imba wie der Pala



oh ja du hast die ahnung weg.


----------



## TodesWiggle (10. Februar 2005)

CoMePlayDyinG am 10.02.2005 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> TodesWiggle am 10.02.2005 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab eigentlich viel ahnung aber ist nun mal so dass es sehr viele Schamanen und auch sehr viele Paladine da sind. und ein Paladin ist shcon sher stark, im PvP meine ich. Einfach den unbesiegbarkeits ding da sprechen davon kann er ja mindestens 2 und während er unangreifbar ist  macht er nen healspell und haut dann wieder drauf..
Ist halt so und er ist leicht zuspielen finde ich. Ergo -> noob char


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Februar 2005)

TodesWiggle am 10.02.2005 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> CoMePlayDyinG am 10.02.2005 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Immunitätsdings hat aber einen Cooldown von 2 Minuten. Ständig kann er den nicht anwenden, also schön weiterkloppen. Der Paladin ziert sich etwas längere Zeit, aber kaputt bekommt man den auch meistens.


----------



## klausbyte (10. Februar 2005)

human warlock lvl 22
trollpriest lvl 21
gnome mage lvl 12
nachtelf schurke lvl 13



und in der final nen priest :p


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Februar 2005)

Zuerst:
[x] Schamane oder
[x] Jäger
Kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Später alle anderen.


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (10. Februar 2005)

TodesWiggle am 10.02.2005 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> CoMePlayDyinG am 10.02.2005 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja wenn du ihn deshalb als Noob Char betrachtest, bitte, mach was du willst.
Bin ich für dich halt ein Noobie, wenn ich einen Paladin nehme und einen Schamanen als 2nd Char. Aber du hast eh wenig ahnung so wie sich das anhört und ich kann nen paladin genauso schnell besiegen wie sonst wen, das liegt nicht am char sondern am spieler. sowas blödes...oder denkst du Blizzard würde solche "übercharaktere" entwickeln? Warum gibts dann keine beschwerden das die Charaktere "zu stark" sind für andere? Aber naja, ich bin mir sicher nur kennst die Entwickler persönlich, dass du so einen bockmist behaupten kannst.

PS: Ach ja, solang der Paladin seine schützende Aura hat, kann er einen scheiss an zaubern sprechen, sondern nur wegrennen.


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (10. Februar 2005)

klausbyte am 10.02.2005 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> human warlock lvl 22
> trollpriest lvl 21
> gnome mage lvl 12
> nachtelf schurke lvl 13
> ...



wer bitte was? kapier ich nicht



und die frage war eigentlich...was du spielen wirst und nicht was du in der beta gespielt hast......

mit final meinste wohl den release


----------



## nikolaz (10. Februar 2005)

Ich nehm Schurke  und dann vllt Warlock, will aber net mit 10 Chars gleiczeitig zocken. Was mich interessieren würde: auf was für einen Server wollt ihr Zocken (PvP / PvE). Ich kann mich selber noch nicht entscheiden. Einerseits will ich mehr mit  menschlichen Gegnern spielen, aber ich will nicht, dass ich von hinten gemetzelt werde, während ich irgend eine Quest mache und auf Creepjacking hab ich erst recht keine Lust.   

Imo gibts keinen imba-Char, Bugs beim Pala wurden behoben, zum Shaman wurde auch schon was gesagt


----------



## Tyrael (10. Februar 2005)

nikolaz am 10.02.2005 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehm Schurke  und dann vllt Warlock, will aber net mit 10 Chars gleiczeitig zocken. Was mich interessieren würde: auf was für einen Server wollt ihr Zocken (PvP / PvE). Ich kann mich selber noch nicht entscheiden.



----> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=3011&tid=3396815 



			
				CoMePlayDyinG am 10.02.2005 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> mit final meinste wohl den release



 Ganz sicher damit?  



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 10.02.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst:
> [x] Schamane oder
> [x] Jäger
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden.
> ...



Jäger sind nur was für Anfänger 



Spoiler



Schamane


, spielen sich im späteren Verlauf viel zu einseitig 



Spoiler



Schamane


 und sind absolut nicht 



Spoiler



Schamane


 auf eine Gruppe ausgelegt...



Spoiler



Schamane


 - nimm ihn nicht ....  














Nachtelfen Jäger + Panther + zwei Schwerter ( Krummsäbel, sollte ich sie finden) .... nur wie nenn ich ihn ....  

Danach Zauberin oder Druide oder Paladin oder .... nein, danach Kämpfer.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Februar 2005)

Tyrael am 10.02.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jäger sind nur was für Anfänger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt alles 



Spoiler



nicht


 und trifft auch auf andere Klassen zu.

Und selbst wenn Schamane und Jäger (gibt's noch eine uncoole Klasse??) die verachtenswertesten Klassen sind, weil sie nur Anfänger, Idioten, Newbies und 1337-rul0rs spielen:

DAS IST MIR <FÄKALAUSDRUCK> EGAL!

Ich spiele das, was MIR Spass macht, und nicht, was selbsterannte Besserwisser meinen mir vorsagen/vorschreiben zu müssen.

Alles klärchen?


----------



## Tyrael (10. Februar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 10.02.2005 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele das, was MIR Spass macht, und nicht, was selbsterannte Besserwisser meinen mir vorsagen/vorschreiben zu müssen.
> 
> Alles klärchen?



ähm...*hust* - sry wenns net so rüberkahm, aber eigentlich wollt ich Dich nur vom Jäger abbringen, da ich selber eben einen solchen spielen wollte und Konkurrenz nur schadet ... sie spielen sich Abwechslungsreich ( Fallen, Nah und Fernkampf, das eigene Tier...), sind, wie ich finde, die besten PvE Charaktere und im PvP unschlagbar...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Februar 2005)

Tyrael am 10.02.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 10.02.2005 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja, wollte nur eventuellen "Experten" schonmal den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen und alle selber entscheiden lassen, was "gut" ist - weil wirklich falsch kann man sich ja nicht entscheiden, auch wenn das einige glauben. *g*


----------



## TodesWiggle (10. Februar 2005)

CoMePlayDyinG am 10.02.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> TodesWiggle am 10.02.2005 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. wars kein persönlicher angriff
2. heißt    für michh dass es nicht ganz so gemeint ist wies da steht
3. schau mal in diversen foren denen ist auch deutlich zu endnehmen dass 
    Schamane und Paldin deutlich einfacher uns stärker sind als andere  klassen.  Und ihc lass mir von dir auch nicht sagen dass ich keine Ahnung habe, Ich weiß was ich sage.


----------



## blasmnwhism (10. Februar 2005)

[x] wow interessiert mich nicht
gerne


----------



## kaioshin (10. Februar 2005)

Tyrael am 10.02.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> sind, wie ich finde, die besten PvE Charaktere und im PvP unschlagbar...



sofern man sie nicht in den nahkampf verwickeln kann...
hab mich einige male mit nem schurken duelliert der n paar level unter mir war und jedes mal hat er mich getötet. der hatte so nettes gift das meine geschwindigkeit verlangsamt hat... so hatte ich keine chance :/

ich war level 41(hatte schon schwere rüstung), er glaub 38...


----------



## ZT-ORION (10. Februar 2005)

Teslatier am 10.02.2005 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] World of Warcraft interessiert mich nicht.


dito
weg mit den ganzen WoW votes....


----------



## Tyrael (10. Februar 2005)

kaioshin am 10.02.2005 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tyrael am 10.02.2005 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut ... hatte nur drei Duelle bestritten und war immer der Aggressor.
Wenn man überrascht wird, hat wohl keiner der Fernkämpfer eine Chance (selbst ein Zauberer kann sich nicht unbegrenzt wegteleportieren..) und gegen Verlangsamung hilft auch wegrennen und sein Tier auf den Angreifer hetzen nimmer....


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 10.02.2005 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 10.02.2005 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito - 



Spoiler



Und der ganze Hype geht mir auch auf den Sack, egal wo man im Internet hinschaut, immer nur WoW....kanns nicht mehr sehen


----------



## maxx2003 (11. Februar 2005)

Shadow_Man am 10.02.2005 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 10.02.2005 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nochmal Dito.  

Das ist was für Kleinkinder ab 6 Jahren.

So viel Wirbel um nichts. Typisch mal wieder die Medien, die wie die Seelenklempner einen den Verstand rauben können.


----------



## RickSkywalker (12. Februar 2005)

schaut mal auf die roten news. bitte wie wird die PCG für diese Werbung bezahlt?


----------



## NickMason (15. Februar 2005)

CoMePlayDyinG am 10.02.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh is sag besser nix dazu
> 
> und zum Thema Preis...das ist einfach eine absolut lächerliche Behauptung das es zu teuer ist. Man bedenke..das Spiel wird immer wieder erneuert werden und neuen Spieleinhalte dazu kommen Addons etc und welches spiel bietet so einen langen Spielspaß durch so etwas? keines. und dann zu behaupten das 12€ im Monat zu viel sind, dafür das man eigentlich kein anderen Spiel mehr brauch, ist das einfach nur hirntot.


Okay, also bin ich hirntot. Ich hab d2 jetzt ca. 50 Monate gespielt. Da der WOW Char bei Blizzard gelöscht wird, darf man sich also auch keine Auszeit erlauben. Ich glaube im 6 Monats Abo sind das 11 Euro im Monat, kämen wir auf knapp 600 Euro mit Spiel. 50 Monate sind zwar verdammt hoch angesetzt, aber Blizzard-Games hab ich bisher immer jahrelang gezockt, bei WOW würde das nicht anders werden. Und d2 hatte keine dynamischen Spielinhalte. Da ich noch ein Leben zu führen habe, und das auch Geld kostet, ist das schon viel Geld für ein Computerspiel. Kein Wucher, aber es ist viel.


----------



## Metzger_Steck (9. März 2005)

zum thema spielzeit, ich spiel seit 50 monaten cs und das hat mich garnix (außer hl) gekostet


----------

